# Hillbilly Herf Spring/Summer 2008



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Just a thought.......




:tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Want me to list the dates I should be available????......



Just name the month and I will let you know when I can be down.





Shawn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Just In: Looks like Leafhog(Josh) will be showering before this herf.....at the request of those making a commute.....


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Pick the date!! .......I guess around Shawns schedule...


----------



## Linder (Nov 8, 2006)

If I'm lucky, maybe I can make this one


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Count me in - rumor has it that I'm heading to NYC in early may with a stop at CI's Cigarfest along the way but other than that I'm good to go.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Let me know the date.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Lord willing, I'm in...let me know the dates.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Definately interested Zack!!! Been kinda kicking myself in the arse for not riding down with Greg last time.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

By then, the baby may be old enough that the wife won't mind me getting away for a weekend! I will check this thread for more info. :tu


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

How about a weekend in June? This would make for perfect weather and indoor/outdoor possibilities.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

June sounds good to me.....PM sent




Shawn



maybe with a lil more planning I can get a block of rooms??


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> How about a weekend in June? This would make for perfect weather and indoor/outdoor possibilities.


I like the June time frame as well Zack. I am just one, but I already have a previous engagement the weekend of June 19-20-21. I get enought things lined up together I'll just take two or three weeks vacation and make it for sure. :tu


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Sounds good to me...however, I'm not sure what the wife has in store. Our anniversary is June 30th. Plus don't know when we are planning a trip to Maine yet. However, I will try to make it if AT ALL possible.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> Sounds good to me...however, I'm not sure what the wife has in store. Our anniversary is June 30th. Plus don't know when we are planning a trip to Maine yet. However, I will try to make it if AT ALL possible.


Is anyone else worried about Jim finding Maine? We might have to strap a GPS transponder to him just in case. :ss

June works for me as well - it's be great to see Shawn and Chad there!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

CaddoMoney said:


> Is anyone else worried about Jim finding Maine? We might have to strap a GPS transponder to him just in case. :ss
> 
> June works for me as well - it's be great to see Shawn and Chad there!


I think the GPS Transponder would be his wife.

June is looking real good. How about the first or second weekend?


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

well I "should" be able to travel on the weekend of the 6th, 7th and 8th





Shawn


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm all for it. I got an anniversary June 9th - but if I know early enough I'm sure I can drop by.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks good to me too guys. Looks like the Maine trip may be in July...and yes, the GPS unit is my wife.  Caddo...I'm glad I'm your friend...I'd hate to see what you guys said about me if you didn't like me.  Oh...and make sure to remind them that the REASON I got lost was because I was following YOU GUY'S directions.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

June huh? Sounds good to me, and we can celebrate my b-day!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Is there gonna be opussum available?


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

cquon said:


> Is there gonna be opussum available?


fresh and canned!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

LeafHog said:


> fresh and canned!


Hot damn, sign me up!


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

LeafHog said:


> fresh and canned!


Damn, I didn't know you'ns was gonna feed us too. :ss Second weekend fits my schedule better, but I should be able to work out 1st or 2nd weekend either one.

Are you looking at the same location as last time Zack?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

LeafHog said:


> fresh and canned!


Fresh and canned right next to his coffee roaster.....quite a setup.....no wonder he is a mechanical engineer.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

ultramag said:


> Damn, I didn't know you'ns was gonna feed us too. :ss Second weekend fits my schedule better, but I should be able to work out 1st or 2nd weekend either one.
> *
> Are you looking at the same location as last time Zack?*


Still in the Fayetteville area.....not 100% sure of the exact location now. You are more than welcome though, no matter where it is.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Just In: Looks like Leafhog(Josh) will be showering before this herf.....at the request of those making a commute.....


I swear this looks exactly like Caddo's pipe!


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> I swear this looks exactly like Caddo's pipe!


:r if you look closely you can tell that that one is made out of Appalachian blue corn - it has a tighter row pattern which creates the support for a much deeper bowl. p

Basically that's a classier pipe, obviously smoked by a classy feller - I can't compete with him or his guns.

"The Pipe" might get upgraded between now and the herf depending on how life works out.

Or we could auction it of for charity


----------



## dodgeguy (Sep 24, 2007)

can't wait it will a b-day herf for me !!:z


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> :r if you look closely you can tell that that one is made out of Appalachian blue corn - it has a tighter row pattern which creates the support for a much deeper bowl. p
> 
> Basically that's a classier pipe, obviously smoked by a classy feller - I can't compete with him or his guns.
> 
> ...


lol...Appalachian Blue Corn...lol... I'm pretty sure you won't auction it off...it will have burnt up by then.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just checking in...how about a Spring *and* a Summer Herf...


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Just In: Looks like Leafhog(Josh) will be showering before this herf.....at the request of those making a commute.....


He looks like he has been guarding this thing.

Wish I could be there, only about a 600 mile trip. I wonder how long it will take me to get there by bike?:r

CBF


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Ummm with all this herfing going on..has there been a date set????




Impatient people want to make plans.....:ssp



Shawn


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

2nd weekend for me.

Tell me trout is involved. 

Starting to pack now.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

volum said:


> Just checking in...how about a Spring *and* a Summer Herf...


Not a bad idea - you Springfield boys need to set one up too (hint, hint) :ss


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Neeeeeeeed to make this herf this year ... missed out on the last one & have been kicking myself for it ever since.

Will keep watching for a date......they tend to keep them in pens along the roadside out your way.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Neeeeeeeed to make this herf this year ... missed out on the last one & have been kicking myself for it ever since.
> 
> Will keep watching for a date......they tend to keep them in pens along the roadside out your way.


:tpd: We are moving to Austin this summer so the earlier the better for me for both the Spring thaw and Summer herf.:tu

tt:cb


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Ok fellas, how about June 13-15? Sounds like alot of people are leaning toward that weekend. Any thoughts?


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Ok fellas, how about June 13-15? Sounds like alot of people are leaning toward that weekend. Any thoughts?


is there gonna be any turnout for this? I thought June was smack dab in the middle of tooth pulling season


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

from what I understand the tooth pulling is during the week so they can miss work and have an extended weekend....




but I should be able to swing it..75% sure at this date....





Shawn


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Once you get something set in stone, I will attempt to make my plans to come home around then. Didn't work out for the last one, so no commitment until I have the plane ticket in hand.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

EvanS said:


> is there gonna be any turnout for this? I thought June was smack dab in the middle of tooth pulling season


Wad wud ya pul ah tuth for if'n it wil prolly fall out??? I sur du wich eye had teef lik this gie-------> I wud be tops around the traler park.


----------



## ttours (Jan 28, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Wad wud ya pul ah tuth for if'n it wil prolly fall out??? I sur du wich eye had teef lik this gie-------> I wud be tops around the traler park.


Wait wait wait, the 15th is fathers day and in Arkansas, if I remember correctly the national guard usually inflicts marshal law to avoid state wide confusion and mass hysteria.

Just a thought to ponder, that coupled with Saturday being Bath Day, which only leaves Friday.

Fine pencil me in:tu

tt:cb


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Bump for any more interest.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm good for that weekend - life will calm down by then. Even if it doesn't, I'll be there. :ss


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Well as of this weekend I am 90%.....Looking at rooms and if anyone is needing a room, if I can get my part figured out early enough I should have an extra room available...I will keep this updated as I know!




Shawn


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Ok fellas, how about June 13-15? Sounds like alot of people are leaning toward that weekend. Any thoughts?


This weekend sounds great to me Zack. I'll set up a couple weeks vacation and be there. :tu Surely I can get monsoon ready to herf by then. I think we have both been kicking our arses for not making the last one.


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

1) ssutton219--90%
2)
3)
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)


I think I have my half of my room spoken for and I may have a second double bed room for a discount if anyone might be interested....



Shawn


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

ssutton219 said:


> 1) ssutton219--90%
> 2)DzrtRat--90.9%
> 3)
> 4)
> ...


count me in!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm in....still looking into a herf up here sometime...I'll let you all know.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

1) ssutton219--90%
2)DzrtRat--90.9%
3)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
4)
5)
6)
7)
8)


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

1) ssutton219--90%
2)DzrtRat--90.9%
3)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
4)monsoon--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
5)
6)
7)
8)


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

1) ssutton219--90%
2)DzrtRat--90.9%
3)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
4)monsoon--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
5)jbo--99.999994%
6)
7)
8)


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

1) ssutton219--90%
2)DzrtRat--90.9%
3)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
4)monsoon--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
5)jbo--99.999994%
6) CaddoMoney - 110% (I'm already there)
7)
8)


----------



## Razorback (Jul 10, 2007)

1) ssutton219--90%
2)DzrtRat--90.9%
3)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
4)monsoon--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
5)jbo--99.999994%
6) CaddoMoney - 110% (I'm already there)
7)Razorback-- X/(π^2) = 10.132 (X = my percent chance of attending)
8)


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

1) ssutton219--90%
2)DzrtRat--90.9%
3)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
4)monsoon--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
5)jbo--99.999994%
6) CaddoMoney - 110% (I'm already there)
7)Razorback-- X/(π^2) = 10.132 (X = my percent chance of attending)
8)IHT--98% (no whammies, big bucks... STOP!)


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

1) ssutton219--90%
2)DzrtRat--90.9%
3)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
4)monsoon--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
5)jbo--99.999994%
6) CaddoMoney - 110% (I'm already there)
7)Razorback-- X/(π^2) = 10.132 (X = my percent chance of attending)
8)IHT--98% (no whammies, big bucks... STOP!)
9)ultramag--- Guess I'll be the only real hillbilly there since I can't think of any witty mathematical comments


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

1) ssutton219--90%
2)DzrtRat--90.9%
3)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
4)monsoon--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
5)jbo--99.999994%
6) CaddoMoney - 110% (I'm already there)
7)Razorback-- X/(π^2) = 10.132 (X = my percent chance of attending)
8)IHT--98% (no whammies, big bucks... STOP!)
9)ultramag--- Guess I'll be the only real hillbilly there since I can't think of any witty mathematical comments
10)volum - hmmm...95%


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

hmmmmmmm... interest has been piqued.

now I have to decide if I want to spend my weekend with a bunch of relative strangers whose company I enjoy or a bunch of d-bags I know entirely too well.... hmmmmm. This could be a tough call.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> This could be a tough call.


No it won't, your going. :mn


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

ultramag said:


> No it won't, your going. :mn


Chad said it so it must be true. Count me in.

Details on the Kitty Express carpool service to follow. I may have to take a little vacation for this.

1) ssutton219--90%
2)DzrtRat--90.9%
3)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
4)monsoon--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
5)jbo--99.999994%
6) CaddoMoney - 110% (I'm already there)
7)Razorback-- X/(π^2) = 10.132 (X = my percent chance of attending)
8)IHT--98% (no whammies, big bucks... STOP!)
9)ultramag--- Guess I'll be the only real hillbilly there since I can't think of any witty mathematical comments
10)volum - hmmm...95%
11)gkitty217 - We'll call it 85% at this point. June is a long way away.


----------



## JHawk (Nov 2, 2006)

If this happens to be moved to a different weekend in June, I may be able to talk the wife into a road trip. But Father's Day weekend is out as this is my first Father's Day as a dad!


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I'll try to make it but I'm not sure at this point whether I'll be able to make it or not.

Mark me down for 75%


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> now I have to decide if I want to spend my weekend with a bunch of relative strangers whose company I enjoy or a bunch of d-bags I know entirely too well.... hmmmmm. This could be a tough call.


Go for the two-fer: after spending the weekend with us, you might get to know us too well and realize that we are all just a bunch of d-bags :ss

J/K you'll be there - if not, I'll send in The Chad.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

GKitty217 said:


> Chad said it so it must be true. Count me in.
> 
> Details on the Kitty Express carpool service to follow. I may have to take a little vacation for this.
> 
> ...


sheep gettin molested - 100% :ss:chk


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Go for the two-fer: after spending the weekend with us, you might get to know us too well and realize that we are all just a bunch of d-bags :ss
> 
> J/K you'll be there - if not, I'll send in The Chad.


I'm sure there's some in every group, but I've managed to avoid them so far in the jungle. And worst case scenario, I can still salvage my weekend by exploring the exciting sights of Arkansas..... If I can find any. 

Send in The Chad?!?! Are you threatening me?!?! :r


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

GKitty217 said:


> And worst case scenario, I can still salvage my weekend by exploring the exciting sights of Arkansas..... If I can find any.
> 
> Send in The Chad?!?! Are you threatening me?!?! :r


HA - there's plenty of great things to see in this part of the state, I'll have to send you a list before you come down.

As for The Chad, that's not a threat, it's a promise!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

0) ssutton219--0%
1)DzrtRat--90.9%
2)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
3)monsoon--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
4)jbo--99.999994%
5) CaddoMoney - 110% (I'm already there)
6)Razorback-- X/(π^2) = 10.132 (X = my percent chance of attending)
7)IHT--98% (no whammies, big bucks... STOP!)
8)ultramag--- Guess I'll be the only real hillbilly there since I can't think of any witty mathematical comments
9)volum - hmmm...95%
10)gkitty217 - We'll call it 85% at this point. June is a long way away.




Sorry Guys....there is no way I can make it. Already looked for any options to get me there but its not possible this summer. You guys have FUN!!



Shawn


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

ssutton219 said:


> 0) ssutton219--0%
> 1)DzrtRat--90.9%
> 2)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
> 3)monsoon--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
> ...


You will be greatly missed!


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually work Sundays but I have asked for that Sunday off. If I get my request granted then there's a 95% chance that my girlfriend and I will be there.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice looking list. I am really looking forward to it.

June 13-15, 2008. If you need any help with directions, hotels, or general info, give me a shout.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

50/50


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

0) ssutton219--0%
1)DzrtRat--90.9%
2)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
3)monsoon--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
4)jbo--99.999994%
5) CaddoMoney - 110% (I'm already there)
6)Razorback-- X/(π^2) = 10.132 (X = my percent chance of attending)
7)IHT--98% (no whammies, big bucks... STOP!)
8)ultramag--- Guess I'll be the only real hillbilly there since I can't think of any witty mathematical comments
9)volum - hmmm...95%
10)gkitty217 - We'll call it 85% at this point. June is a long way away.
11)Razorhog - 95% Looking forward to it!

I went to the UofA for 5 years, haven't been back in quite some time...should be fun. It will be nice to meet you wankers too :ss

Question for Zack - Will we need to make "hello my name is: " tags with our CS nickname and our real life name? I know it would make things easier to remember who is who. Course we'd all look like douchebags but who cares!


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh some more questions -
Where?
What time?
Where are we going and why am I in this hand basket?
:chk


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Razorhog said:


> 0) ssutton219--0%
> 1)*DzrtRat*--90.9%
> 2)kayak_rat--99.987463726265738467367%
> 3)*monsoon*--00.03% (with a 99.97% margin for error)
> ...


The name tag comment would only apply to those in the bold. 

Seriously, we thought about doing this last year but didn't. I think we will this year, looks like a few more people. May even do nice looking tags.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

EvanS, I see you lurking... you need to come too!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Your killing me with the questions.....lol



Razorhog said:


> Oh some more questions -
> Where? Still working on this
> What time? Met up about noon last year, went till about midnight
> Where are we going and why am I in this hand basket? Ever seen the movie deliverence??
> :chk


We had the herf two places last year. Started out at a local prewpub and had lunch and a few smokes. Moved to Coolwater(now closed) for the rest of the evening. We are looking at a place called "On the Mark" for this years. Kinda an oversized sportsbar. Pool tables, fooseball, and TV's galore. Also probably doing a preherf this year as well. If the weather is nice, this might be at my cabin on the lake.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Razorhog said:


> EvanS, I see you lurking... you need to come too!


INDEED!!!!!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

> 7)IHT--98% (no whammies, big bucks... STOP!)


i must've hit a whammie.

change me to a *5%*.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Razorhog said:


> EvanS, I see you lurking... you need to come too!


I do want to try, but you guys are crowding my schedule for SoCal 9. I mean they'll have store bought food, arsenic-free alcohol.... and everything.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

IHT said:


> i must've hit a whammie.
> 
> change me to a *5%*.


Ouch!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

EvanS said:


> I do want to try, but you guys are crowding my schedule for SoCal 9. I mean they'll have store bought food, arsenic-free alcohol.... and everything.


Yeah...but Zack has S H E E P!


----------



## GKitty217 (Aug 17, 2007)

Scratch me off the list. 

Y'all have fun though. I expect great stories and lots of pics.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I got the weekend off. Put me down with a 90% probability. I will probably bring my girlfriend with me.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

IHT said:


> i must've hit a whammie.
> 
> change me to a *5%*.


hell... put me back up to bout an 80%.

my boss was spreading some rumor that we were headed to ft. bliss, tx in june now, or alaska?? have since found out that's a rumor that has no merit.
BUT, there is what they call a "planning conference" next week in DC that some of our officers go to, and that's where we find out any updates to our schedule. to me, it's too short a notice to get an exercise booked in under a month, so i doubt that anything will be added to my schedule for June.

80% is better than 5%.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

IHT said:


> hell... put me back up to bout an 80%.
> 
> my boss was spreading some rumor that we were headed to ft. bliss, tx in june now, or alaska?? have since found out that's a rumor that has no merit.
> BUT, there is what they call a "planning conference" next week in DC that some of our officers go to, and that's where we find out any updates to our schedule. to me, it's too short a notice to get an exercise booked in under a month, so i doubt that anything will be added to my schedule for June.
> ...


Great news Greg. Looking forward to listening to you talk again.......:r


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

OK, this joke has gone on long enough. Are you telling me that you REALLY aren't gonna hold the HBH in the SoCal area? We got trailers out here too ya know. Sure they are meth-infused but that doesn't have to be a deal killer, does it?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

EvanS said:


> OK, this joke has gone on long enough. Are you telling me that you REALLY aren't gonna hold the HBH in the SoCal area? We got trailers out here too ya know. Sure they are meth-infused but that doesn't have to be a deal killer, does it?


A HBH in a meth-infused trailer? There goes that last tooth!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Just checking in on this post and giving it a little bump-a-roo.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I am still planning on being there. Work has kept me away from the planning, but we will have a great time for you guys....I promise.

Second weekend in June is coming fast.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> I am still planning on being there. Work has kept me away from the planning, but we will have a great time for you guys....I promise.
> 
> Second weekend in June is coming fast.


Not fast enough, my friend.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

jbo said:


> Not fast enough, my friend.


Agreed Jim. I can hardly wait. Hoping we get some good weather....last year was close to perfect.

Maybe we can get Andrew(CaddoMoney) to get us the link to last years pics. Time to start reliving those again.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Agreed Jim. I can hardly wait. Hoping we get some good weather....last year was close to perfect.
> 
> Maybe we can get Andrew(CaddoMoney) to get us the link to last years pics. Time to start reliving those again.


Yeah! I think Andrew's been pretty busy. I haven't seen him around in a while.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> Yeah! I think Andrew's been pretty busy. I haven't seen him around in a while.


Sorry gentlemen, the whole "new house" thing has had me beyond busy - we were originally supposed to close today but ended up closing on the 1st, so everything is about 2 and a half weeks behind schedule. I'm trying to get everything lined up with it before the herf... anyhow...

Here's the links to last years' pics in a PB album:
http://s240.photobucket.com/albums/...billy Herf 2007/?start=all&mediafilter=images

Due to federal law, we couldn't post any pictures of the sheep but there are some pics of Greg so that'll have to do for now. :ss


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Due to federal law, we couldn't post any pictures of the sheep but there are some pics of Greg so that'll have to do for now. :ss


I'm amazed you were able to get a pic of Greg without the sheep in it.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

federal law also states that posting photos of me being nice and talking to ppl outside my snooty clique of the "Indeed Clown Pipe Posse" is strictly prohibited - you'll ruin my skreet kred, bruh.
i'm known 'round these parts as being a snobby prick, you can't let the truth out... stop it.... i'll demand a full breech of your compound by the feds!!


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Still insisting on having this jug-tooting, saw blade-playing shindig in Arkasaw? Inconsiderate bastages


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Dang! Coolwater is closed???!!!



Bump.


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

Did this thing ever get a firm date?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Looks like us SW MO guys will be down on Saturday June 15.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks great to me!!! I can't wait!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

volum said:


> Looks like us SW MO guys will be down on Saturday June 15.


Guh...got my days mixed up...Sat the 14th is when we'll be down.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

RaiderinKS said:


> Did this thing ever get a firm date?


It is the weekend of the 14th through the 16th.

Sorry work has kept me away from CS. If you have any questions about locations, hotels, etc, feel free to shoot me an email.

zmhoytatgmaildotcom

Really looking forward to seeing the old friends and meeting the new ones.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Gotta keep this up top! Getting closer!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Since I've never been to a Herf before, can someone explain to me what we will be doing for three solid days? Please in addition to the obligatory references to smoking cigars and molesting farm animals to also include sincere answers (I'm afraid some of you might be sincere about the farm animals .


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

dkbmusic said:


> Since I've never been to a Herf before, can someone explain to me what we will be doing for three solid days? Please in addition to the obligatory references to smoking cigars and molesting farm animals to also include sincere answers (I'm afraid some of you might be sincere about the farm animals .


Basically it comes down to FELLOWSHIP.

Hanging out with guys from totally different backgrounds and occupations to share in the one common interest we all have. It is amazing how different we can be, but how a similar bond brings us together. It is truly something you will not ever forget.

And of course the molestation of farm animals small and large......equal opportunity all around.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Sounds awesome to me! Count me in. I'm assuming more details will be posted as we get closer?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

it'll be fun, and you're not around everyone all day/night smoking if you don't want to be - no set times to arrive/depart. 
it gives you enough time to get to know one another if you really wanted to... i plan to drive down friday morning, herf all night, then smoke all day/night saturday. can't wait to see old friends and meet new ppl.

p


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

dkbmusic said:


> Sounds awesome to me! Count me in. *I'm assuming more details will be posted as we get closer?*


No super set schedule, but here is a go at what might transpire:

Friday Night: Preherf at the River Grille starting around four or five....depending on when everyone arrives.

Saturday Morning: Open to whatever you want to do(usually recover from the smoking and drinking of the night before)

Saturday noonish: Meet up at the Hog Haus for lunch/brew and a smoke.

Saturday Afternoon(or when everyone is done eating): Car pool to On The Mark for actual herf. This rest/sports bar is right down the road from The Tobacco Shop, our local B&M. They usually throw in a few things for our herfs.

Satruday Evening/Sunday Morning: Leave On The Mark and cathc some quick ZZ's or pack up. Possible Sunday afternoon herf if there is enough interest.

After herf to Fall: Look forward to the Fall Hillbilly Herf.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Sounds like a blast to me. I think I can make it down for a Saturday afternoon/evening. Count me in!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

dkbmusic said:


> Sounds like a blast to me. I think I can make it down for a Saturday afternoon/evening. Count me in!


Awesome. None of that is set in stone....and there will be quite a few guys running around during the herf for things, so you can always go along for the ride.

Smoking cigars all day sounds odd, but time flies. Conversation is good, food is good, people are the best.

Two things not to do at our herf:
1. Make fun of Enay around EnyafanJT(James)
2. Make fun of Illinois around jbo(Jim).......unless you prefer hellfire and damnation.

:hn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Am I still invited, Zach? You have been giving me the cold shoulder - you don't call, you don't write.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

cquon said:


> Am I still invited, Zach? You have been giving me the cold shoulder - you don't call, you don't write.


Doyle, you are more than welcome to join us......but if you wear anything Longhorn related......well I cant be responsible for what happens.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Doyle, you are more than welcome to join us......but if you wear anything Longhorn related......well I cant be responsible for what happens.


Sounds like a dare?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

cquon said:


> Sounds like a dare?


More like a Mexican Standoff........:r


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

cquon said:


> Sounds like a dare?





Kayak_Rat said:


> More like a Mexican Standoff........:r


It sounded more like a threat to me:ss...........but you know I wouldn't want to start anything. :mn


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I got a meerscham and a briar pipe now, I'm looking forward to trying some different pipe blends, of course cigars will be the main course for me...


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Awesome. None of that is set in stone....and there will be quite a few guys running around during the herf for things, so you can always go along for the ride.
> 
> Smoking cigars all day sounds odd, but time flies. Conversation is good, food is good, people are the best.
> 
> ...


You forgot one. Don't mispronounce Daaaaaaavveeeeddaaahfff or Zeeeenoooo if Willis is around...OR...laugh at a KSU joke if Willis is within earshot. However, I think we are safe in the summer since KSU won't be playing football or basketball. 

**I said this to wake Willis up...I haven't seen him around lately.**


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Closer and closer. Looking forward to meeting the new guys and seeing the old faces.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Closer and closer. Looking forward to meeting the new guys and seeing the old faces.


Me too...I'm ready. By the way, we might have to go kidnap Caddo...his "honey-do's" are getting out of hand.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

jbo said:


> Me too...I'm ready. By the way, we might have to go kidnap Caddo...his "honey-do's" are getting out of hand.


 Surely with this group of guys, that can be arranged.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Bump....


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

I STILL can't get over y'alls refusal to move this to a SoCal venue. I mean if lack of a trailer park is your concern, or if you're afraid there will be too many teeth in attendance, we could just pay a few dollars to the residents of Meth Manor Mobile Estates. They'll let us use their facilities for cheap...and we'll have all the coffee brewing equipment we'd ever need.

wontcha at least think it over?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

EvanS said:


> I STILL can't get over y'alls refusal to move this to a SoCal venue. I mean if lack of a trailer park is your concern, or if you're afraid there will be too many teeth in attendance, we could just pay a few dollars to the residents of Meth Manor Mobile Estates. They'll let us use their facilities for cheap...and we'll have all the coffee brewing equipment we'd ever need.
> 
> wontcha at least think it over?


Yeah, but will there be sheep in SoCal?? If so, how do they stack up to those that Zack is graciously providing?? Hmm?? :dr


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

fireman43 said:


> Yeah, but will there be sheep in SoCal?? If so, how do they stack up to those that Zack is graciously providing?? Hmm?? :dr


Don't trust Zack's ... bringing my own.










Booked a room & will be heading down Friday & staying till at least Sunday morning. :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> Yeah, but will there be sheep in SoCal?? If so, how do they stack up to those that Zack is graciously providing?? Hmm?? :dr


Are you kidding me? How else do you think we get SDmate to go? 
Damn Kiwis.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

monsoon said:


> Booked a room & will be heading down Friday & staying till at least Sunday morning. :tu


word of my snoring must be causing a panic? nobody wants to stay with me out in the cabin??


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> Me too...I'm ready. By the way, we might have to go kidnap Caddo...his "honey-do's" are getting out of hand.


You guys have no idea, tonight she's having me put down a pad for our outdoor tub - I guess she thinks that I need a bath 'er somthin' :ss

There's not much that'll keep me from this herf, so you don't have to send in the herf kidnapping ninjas just yet.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CaddoMoney said:


> There's not much that'll keep me from this herf, so you don't have to send in the herf kidnapping ninjas just yet.


Ok ... but we'll keep 'em on standby.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> You guys have no idea, tonight she's having me put down a pad for our outdoor tub - I guess she thinks that I need a bath 'er somthin' :ss
> 
> There's not much that'll keep me from this herf, so you don't have to send in the herf kidnapping ninjas just yet.


Yeah, just remember, we know where you live. I can't find it again...BUT WE KNOW.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> Yeah, just remember, we know where you live. I can't find it again...BUT WE KNOW.


HA! Jim, we just all hope that you can find the herf! :ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Depends on who gives me directions and whether they tell me the RIGHT exit this time.  Other than that, sounds like I'll be able to find it. It's a shame Coolwater went out of business...just about the time, I could remember where it was...they shut it down and I have to find another route.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to my first Herf. In fact, it looks like volum and I will be hosting a Herf in Springfield in July, so I'll be taking notes from the Hillbilly Herf. I'm not sure where to get the sheep, so I'll leave that to volum. 

BTW, anyone up for a round of golf that weekend? Maybe Saturday or Sunday morning?


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

dkbmusic said:


> I'm looking forward to my first Herf. In fact, it looks like volum and I will be hosting a Herf in Springfield in July, so I'll be taking notes from the Hillbilly Herf. I'm not sure where to get the sheep, so I'll leave that to volum.
> 
> BTW, anyone up for a round of golf that weekend? Maybe Saturday or Sunday morning?


Watch that volum character, he's one crazy cat. If you're looking for sheep, ask The Greg he might know where to find some.

As for Golf, I'm about the most unatheletic person that I know, but a buddy of mine plays and smokes so I'll see what he'd suggest/recommend. I don't know if he'll make it to the herf but he might be up for a round and some sticks. I'll keep you posted.

And oh yea, the countdown continues... :ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

dkbmusic said:


> I'm looking forward to my first Herf. In fact, it looks like volum and I will be hosting a Herf in Springfield in July, so I'll be taking notes from the Hillbilly Herf. I'm not sure where to get the sheep, so I'll leave that to volum.
> 
> BTW, anyone up for a round of golf that weekend? Maybe Saturday or Sunday morning?


I think Zack has the sheep concept trademarked...so you'll have to find your own animal. I think Turtles are available.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

jbo said:


> I think Zack has the sheep concept trademarked...so *you'll have to find your own animal.*












Love doesn't have to be pretty. :tu


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> I think Zack has the sheep concept trademarked...so you'll have to find your own animal. I think Turtles are available.


HA! Jachin (Dantzig) likes turtles and rumor has it that he'll be at the herf too :ss

You'll have to pick a new critter, gerbils or pigs are up for grabs.

Beware of The Jim, he's a critter of a whole different nature.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

Hooo, doggies!
Looking forward to it, as always.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Love doesn't have to be pretty. :tu


Now that's funny right there!


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> HA! Jachin (Dantzig) likes turtles and rumor has it that he'll be at the herf too :ss
> 
> You'll have to pick a new critter, gerbils or pigs are up for grabs.
> 
> Beware of The Jim, he's a critter of a whole different nature.


Yeah, friendly...but not THAT friendly.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Getting closer!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

monsoon said:


> Love doesn't have to be pretty. :tu


Is that one of those Kansas Flatlander rodents??

Or possibly Croatans ex-wife.

Man, I am really going to need this break.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

dkbmusic said:


> I'm looking forward to my first Herf. In fact, it looks like volum and I will be hosting a Herf in Springfield in July, so I'll be taking notes from the Hillbilly Herf. I'm not sure where to get the sheep, so I'll leave that to volum.
> 
> * BTW, anyone up for a round of golf that weekend? Maybe Saturday or Sunday morning?*


Yes. Check this course out: Big Sugar Golf Course


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Yes. Check this course out: Big Sugar Golf Course


You live in Bella Vista...in the middle of 5 courses...and you drive to Pea Ridge to play? Either you have trouble with old people or you love the civil war and can't help but stop at the battlefield on your way back.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

jbo said:


> You live in Bella Vista...in the middle of 5 courses...and you drive to Pea Ridge to play? Either you have trouble with old people or you love the civil war and can't help but stop at the battlefield on your way back.


Old people get on my nerves......driving slow and always getting lost on the way to important gatherings......:tu

Close enough I can feel it. Plenty of rain here so sheep are ripe for the choosing. Ever wonder why there are strands of fence in the middle of a field?????

"Well officer, I was trying to get her untangled........"


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Golf, huh?...I may be in for 9 holes on Sat morning...depends on what time we can make it down.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Since we are getting closer to the event, can someone post an official schedule? Do we have one yet?


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> No super set schedule, but here is a go at what might transpire:
> 
> Friday Night: Preherf at the River Grille starting around four or five....depending on when everyone arrives.
> 
> ...


Hey DK.....still shooting for these times. Pretty much feel free to come and go as you please. I will have my cell on me so dont hesitate to call with any questions. I am probably going to be fairly busy that weekend with work as well, but will try to be the best host I can. We will probably be doing name tags this year since some of the older(Jim) fellas might not have as good a memory. Really looking forward to this fellas. I NEED A BREAK!!!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My guess is Tommy, Dave and I will be meeting up with you all at Hog Haus. 

Hey Andrew, is Tobacco Shop the B&M we hit last time we were down there?


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Hey DK.....still shooting for these times. Pretty much feel free to come and go as you please. I will have my cell on me so dont hesitate to call with any questions. I am probably going to be fairly busy that weekend with work as well, but will try to be the best host I can. We will probably be doing name tags this year since some of the older(Jim) fellas might not have as good a memory. Really looking forward to this fellas. I NEED A BREAK!!!!!


I don't get it...forget where the herf is just one time...get off on the wrong exit just one time...call Zack by the name Heath just one time...forget to pay for your coffee and drive 30 miles back to the resturant just one time...and now you get the repuation of being old AND forgetful. It's just not fair, I say...IT'S JUST NOT FAIR!

By the way, are we having a herf this month?


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

volum said:


> My guess is Tommy, Dave and I will be meeting up with you all at Hog Haus.
> 
> Hey Andrew, is Tobacco Shop the B&M we hit last time we were down there?


Yup, there's only one B&M in town right now, another is in the works but I don't expect them to carry anything out of the ordinary for a while. There's also one on the way down just off the bypass in Rogers, you might try to hit that on the way down if you want.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> By the way, are we having a herf this month?


I dropped the ball on that one - it's part of getting old. Would any of the NWA crew be up for a small herf some evening this week or next - before the Hillbilly? Just so we can play catchup and go through "goat selection" before the out-of-towners get here?


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Modified Schedule:


Kayak_Rat said:


> No super set schedule, but here is a go at what might transpire:
> 
> Friday Night: Preherf at the River Grille starting around four or five....depending on when everyone arrives.
> 
> ...


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

CaddoMoney said:


> There's also one on the way down just off the bypass in Rogers, you might try to hit that on the way down if you want.


What's that one called, we may try to hit it...


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Stogies or JD's. Not sure which. Exit when you see the IHOP and take a right at the Sonic. Say high to Raymond when you drive by....he will be working toward his tots badge(little Roy D Mercer humor there). Give me a shout when you cross the MO line and I can dorect you to it.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> Modified Schedule:


If Jim doesn't show up until Sunday...you know he's lost it. Jim will be PREACHING on Sunday. However, if I don't show up until late Saturday, go ahead and start without me.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> If Jim doesn't show up until Sunday...you know he's lost it. Jim will be PREACHING on Sunday. However, if I don't show up until late Saturday, go ahead and start without me.


I haven't heard from Jim in a few days - are we sure he didn't get the weekends mixed up? This is my Friday afternoon 4:04 bump! We're gettn' closer!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm so ready! 1 week!


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

I may have to miss this one after all. Wife and kids are wanting to go camping at Steel Creek.
Smoke a bowl for me, guys.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm going to have to cancel :hn

My wife's sister picked the same weekend to make a visit, and they live in Boston so we never see them. Good news is I'll get to see my nephews.
Sorry guys I was really looking forward to this event.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

designwise1 said:


> I may have to miss this one after all. Wife and kids are wanting to go camping at Steel Creek.
> Smoke a bowl for me, guys.





Razorhog said:


> I'm going to have to cancel :hn
> 
> My wife's sister picked the same weekend to make a visit, and they live in Boston so we never see them. Good news is I'll get to see my nephews.
> Sorry guys I was really looking forward to this event.


We're going to miss you guys, hopefully our herfin' paths will cross soon. Nick (Razorback) might be out too - rumor has it that he's heading to Nebraska. Zach, can you confirm?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

It's a shame everyone is having to drop out. Hope to herf with ya guys sometime in the future.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

designwise1 said:


> I may have to miss this one after all. Wife and kids are wanting to go camping at Steel Creek.
> Smoke a bowl for me, guys.


Tell them you have to go to the bathroom and you'll be back in a bit. When they want to know what took you so long, do your best Al Bundy imitation and just tell them that some things take time and it took you a long time to find the right bush!


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Well, we are one week out. Anyone up for a round of golf Sunday morning?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dkbmusic said:


> Well, we are one week out. Anyone up for a round of golf Sunday morning?


No go for me...I'll be back home by then.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Nick and Gerald.....I hate to see you guys miss. We will be thinking of you guys.

I will have to see about the golf......may be out of brownie points with the wife by then.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

I could do either Saturday or Sunday morning for golf.


----------



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

jbo said:


> Tell them you have to go to the bathroom and you'll be back in a bit. When they want to know what took you so long, do your best Al Bundy imitation and just tell them that some things take time and it took you a long time to find the right bush!


Or you guys could just come on over to the Buffalo River. How about that?


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

designwise1 said:


> Or you guys could just come on over to the Buffalo River. How about that?


I was at Buffalo Point last weekend :tu
And Memorial day 
3.5 hour drive though


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

dkbmusic said:


> I could do either Saturday or Sunday morning for golf.


Probably won't be there in time to play Sat. either.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

dkbmusic said:


> I could do either Saturday or Sunday morning for golf.


My golf guy has to work on Sat morning and Sunday is Father's Day so he's tied up until after lunch. If I played golf I would - maybe we can get something together for the fall Hillbilly Herf. That is unless we scare off all of the out of towner's!

Only a few more days to go ladies and gentlemen!

We need to save an extra seat for Nick, he might be bringing Nebraska with him. :ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

dkbmusic said:


> Well, we are one week out. Anyone up for a round of golf Sunday morning?


Nope...elders wouldn't understand.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Sunday morning golf at Stonebridge it is! Looking forward to this, I'm sure it's going to be lots of fun....


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

CaddoMoney said:


> My golf guy has to work on Sat morning and Sunday is Father's Day so he's tied up until after lunch. If I played golf I would - maybe we can get something together for the fall Hillbilly Herf. That is unless we scare off all of the out of towner's!
> 
> Only a few more days to go ladies and gentlemen!
> 
> *We need to save an extra seat for Nick, he might be bringing Nebraska with him*. :ss


Just caught that. This will make one helluva story at the herf.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Just caught that. This will make one helluva story at the herf.


Nebraska's down to one seat? They've shrunk since I was there. Can't wait to hear the story.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

I will be there with my wife, Stephanie :ss


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

dantzig said:


> I will be there with my wife, Stephanie :ss


May be able to talk Niki(my wife) into running with her to the mall if she is interested. You will be about 5 minutes from there.....Dillards, Hollister, Old Navy, etc. Nice area over there.


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

I've found a sitter for the kids and got the blessing from the wife. I get to go! I'll be mooching a ride with volum and Dodgeguy. See everyone Saturday. Hope to learn as much this time as I did last fall.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

OldCode said:


> I've found a sitter for the kids and got the blessing from the wife. I get to go! I'll be mooching a ride with volum and Dodgeguy. See everyone Saturday. Hope to learn as much this time as I did last fall.


GREAT NEWS!!! I look forward to talking pipes with you.

Ok....had an idea last night....and it took till this morning for me to get over the pain and agony it caused....

I think it would be a good idea to meet at On The Mark at around noonish and carpool over to Hog Haus. The parking at the brewery can be sparse and tight....so limiting the number of cars headed that way would probably be in our best interest. So I would like to get a few guys to volunteer a spot or two in their vehicle for this little commute.

I have room for 3 with me and Greg in my car. I have a champagne Subaru Outback.

If we can get one or two more people to help with the carpool, we will be set.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Kayak_Rat said:


> GREAT NEWS!!! I look forward to talking pipes with you.
> 
> Ok....had an idea last night....and it took till this morning for me to get over the pain and agony it caused....
> 
> ...


If we can get there in time we may be able to give one other person a ride, I'll check with Dodgeguy.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> GREAT NEWS!!! I look forward to talking pipes with you.
> 
> Ok....had an idea last night....and it took till this morning for me to get over the pain and agony it caused....
> 
> ...


I'll have room for one more for the first trip, 4 for any other trips. I don't mind making a couple of "shuttle runs back and forth between Hog Haus and On the Mark it's not that far.

If any of our out of town guests are thinking about getting lost, PM me and I'll give you my cell phone number.

Just over 24 hours to go until it's preherf time - Herf On! :ss


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Just caught that. This will make one helluva story at the herf.


Only if we tell _**our**_ version of the story - Nicks' version might be slightly skewed.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Good news...well, I guess that depends upon your perspective...I'm going to get to leave here at about 11:15 so I'm hoping to meet up with you all at On The Mark for the carpooling. Can't wait...


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

jbo said:


> Good news...well, I guess that depends upon your perspective...I'm going to get to leave here at about 11:15 so I'm hoping to meet up with you all at On The Mark for the carpooling. Can't wait...


That means more Jim - that's great news! (Provided that you don't get lost and end up in Nebraska). :ss


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> That means more Jim - that's great news! (Provided that you don't get lost and end up in Nebraska). :ss


Well, it was YOU who gave me directions.  I found OTM last time after a little driving around and after Zack got on the phone.  I'm looking forward to it. I may have to finish my sermon while I'm there but with the crowd I'll be hanging with, I'm sure I will not lack for sermon ideas!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

jbo said:


> Well, it was YOU who gave me directions.  I found OTM last time after a little driving around and after Zack got on the phone.  I'm looking forward to it. I may have to finish my sermon while I'm there but with the crowd I'll be hanging with, I'm sure I will not lack for sermon ideas!


Not sure if thats a slam or compliment. You may be ready for a wedding ceremony if Nick brings Nebraska. Also may get some couples cousling in there as well.

Hours now fellas, just hours.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

One short day for me!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Getting on the road ... slowly but surely .... gunna stop off in Clinton Mo & ave lunch with Chad & Greg & will see you fine folks tonight.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

Kayak_Rat said:


> You may be ready for a wedding ceremony if Nick brings Nebraska.


If we keep it up Jim will be doing a double funeral tomorrow too :ss

Nick watched Pulp Fiction last night for the first time ever - in the history of ever.

Which brings up the question - can you be banned from a herf if you've never seen Pulp Fiction?

Today is moving too slow already and I have a zillion and one things to do - herf on!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

CaddoMoney said:


> If we keep it up Jim will be doing a double funeral tomorrow too :ss
> 
> Nick watched Pulp Fiction last night for the first time ever - in the history of ever.
> 
> ...


Definately!!!!

3 hour countdown.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

CaddoMoney said:


> If we keep it up Jim will be doing a double funeral tomorrow too :ss
> 
> Nick watched Pulp Fiction last night for the first time ever - in the history of ever.
> 
> ...


Hope not...on both counts. I don't really want to do a funeral tomorrow because, if I know you guys, I'd get paid in cigars. AND...I've never seen Pulp Fiction all the way through.


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

jbo said:


> I've never seen Pulp Fiction all the way through.


The movie only makes sense once you've seen the whole thing! That's it, mandatory PF viewing tomorrow! There WILL be a pop quiz.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

dkbmusic said:


> The movie only makes sense once you've seen the whole thing! That's it, mandatory PF viewing tomorrow! There WILL be a pop quiz.


Well Jim is a preacher, so we might let him get by without seeing the whole thing (but there is a bit of "preaching" in it right?).

You gentlemen have a safe trip to town today.

We had a great preherf last night with Pseudo Chad, THE Doug, that Greg guy from the pipe forum - all from the KC/MO area.

Jachin and Stephanie were there with some awesome news (but I'm going to let HIM spill the beans to you all on that one).

Josh came out of hiding and joined us - NWA hadn't seen him in several months - and Zack rounded out the table with his Pakistani ninja skillz.

Those of you who weren't there were missed and of course joked about. :ss

There may or may not be a youtube video posted by Chad later this weekend, we'll have to see if his lighting and "equipment" all worked out. 

The was a technical issue with the imported Nebraskain sheep apparently they all ended up at Nicks house but didn't put up too much of a fight. p

I'm looking forward to the Pseduo Herf today, I'll be there in my purple leisure suit.

Herf on!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Can't add much to Andrew's account. Had one heck of a good time.....and it will only get better today. Hoping to double the attendence and throw a few more brews in there. About to head out.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Fantastic time .... my tongue feels like the ribeye I had for dinner Friday night......and for some odd reason, that makes me a little giddy. Hrmmmmm ..... or am I still just fantasizing about our waitress?

Kudos guys, for piecing together one great herf. :tu


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

I hated to miss this and can't wait for the pics. I will be back to NWA with the clan and we will take over.






WHERE ARE THE PICS??????:tu



Shawn


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

What a great time. I want to thank Zack, Josh, Andrew and whoever else had a hand in organizing and executing the plans that made the weekend what it was. One hell of a herf gentlemen!!! Hell, ya'll almost made me feel like an official hillbilly while I was there. Can't wait 'til next time, there is definately no pseudo-herfing in NW Arkansas.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

ssutton219 said:


> WHERE ARE THE PICS??????:tu


:tpd:


----------



## Secret Pipe Santa (Dec 9, 2005)

*Ho-Ho-Ho!! Pictures from the HH'08!!*​


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

monsoon said:


> Fantastic time .... my tongue feels like the ribeye I had for dinner Friday night......and for some odd reason, that makes me a little giddy. Hrmmmmm ..... *or am I still just fantasizing about our waitress?*
> 
> Kudos guys, for piecing together one great herf. :tu


[insertdroolingsmilie]

Wow. What a great weekend. Nothing in the world beats getting together with friends. I had an absolutely awesome time. Got to smoke with the best BOTL in the midwest. Thank you all for coming. Great looking pictures BTW.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Greg, the pictures look great! 

Had a great time this weekend, it was great to see people I knew and also get to meet a few more. Thanks to Zack and Josh and whoever else set this up, great job. 

It was great to meet the guys I hadn't met yet and good to see the rest of you again.

There was incredible generosity all around! 

Already looking forward to the next one.


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> Fantastic time .... my tongue feels like the ribeye I had for dinner Friday night......and for some odd reason, that makes me a little giddy. Hrmmmmm ..... *or am I still just fantasizing about our waitress?*


Or maybe you're anxiously waiting for Chad's pseudo youtube video with his new pipe? 

I had an awesome weekend, it's always an honor to herf with some of the best BOTLs in the land. We all need to make it a point to get together sooner rather than later. After all, life is too short not to herf.

Thank you all for your generosity and fellowship. Greg, thanks for taking the pics, now we can remember _everything_ forever. :ss


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Sure looks like it was a good one, and I was proud to be there in virtual mode for a few minutes. Yeah, the time Ultramag was smiling is when I was there :r

Would love to make one of these someday


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

Absolutely Awesome! I had forgotten how much fun it is to herf with you guys. I want to thank you for the great conversation, the cigar talk and the sharing of the great sticks! Man, what a day. I also want to thank everyone who was in on the "secret replinishing of the humidor." You will know what I mean.  Thanks again, guys. You are great BOTL and I really appreciated getting to meet all you guys. Look forward to the fall.

Shawn...it wasn't the same without you and Willis. Here's hoping you guys can make the one in the fall.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/...erf June 08/?action=view&current=IMG_1133.jpg

Good grief...looks like you got my GOOD SIDE. And I thought smoking cigars would help me lose weight. Sheesh!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Kayak_Rat said:


> [insertdroolingsmilie]





jbo said:


> http://s223.photobucket.com/albums/...erf June 08/?action=view&current=IMG_1133.jpg


If that pretty little lady was the waitress y'all are talkin about, I might have to make the drive down to the next Hillbilly Herf... Indiana qualifies as Hillbilly, right?


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

EvanS said:


> Sure looks like it was a good one, and I was proud to be there in virtual mode for a few minutes. Yeah, the time Ultramag was smiling is when I was there :r
> 
> Would love to make one of these someday


Talking about sheep selection always puts a smile on my face Evan. It was great to have you on board even if just for a few minutes as a pseudo-hillbilly herfer. :tu


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

once again i wish i could have joined you guys...

cheers,


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Had a great time. The only problem with the herf is that it makes me want to go to another one!

So, that being said, please plan on attending the Springfield, MO HERF (SMERF) on July 19th. I'm planning on coordinating a golf outing in the morning for those interested, lunch at a great local place, and then dinner/drinks/pool at another cigar friendly establishment. Also, I think a few of our B&M stores are going to kick in some freebies, which is always a good thing!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

More pics ..... great time indeed....nothing pseudo about it

http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r176/lungcookies/?action=view&current=9616fecc.pbw


----------



## OldCode (Oct 9, 2007)

IHT and Kayak_Rat and the crew did an awesome job putting it together and making sure everyone felt welcome. I have a handful of new sticks to try...some good leads on some cheap sticks from jbo, and a great tin of tobacco thanks to Caddomoney. By the way Royal Vintage goes great with a glass of Dr. Pepper.

I'm always taken back by the friendship and generously of the guys that show up to the herf. Wonderful time.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

OldCode said:


> IHT and Kayak_Rat and the crew did an awesome job putting it together and making sure everyone felt welcome. I have a handful of new sticks to try...some good leads on some cheap sticks from jbo, and a great tin of tobacco thanks to Caddomoney. By the way Royal Vintage goes great with a glass of Dr. Pepper.
> 
> I'm always taken back by the friendship and generously of the guys that show up to the herf. Wonderful time.


Yeah, I think the operative word here is *cheap*-*very cheap* sticks from jbo.  It was great meeting you and I will look forward to our next conversation. Hopefully, I shared one of those *cheap* sticks with you. If not, forgive me and I'll make it up next time.


----------



## jbo (Feb 16, 2007)

monsoon said:


> More pics ..... great time indeed....nothing pseudo about it
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r176/lungcookies/?action=view&current=9616fecc.pbw


Really, Really good job!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

monsoon said:


> More pics ..... great time indeed....nothing pseudo about it
> 
> http://s144.photobucket.com/albums/r176/lungcookies/?action=view&current=9616fecc.pbw


Pics look great!


----------

